# Flounder after the storm?



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Anybody been out since the storm hit? Thinking about going out here soon to start the learning curve on flounder gigging.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Unless ya can see through mud,ya might need to wait till next weekend,or even the next one. Water is dirty right now. I'll be going sometime soon if ya want to ride with me.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

That sounds good Jared. I ll supply the generator and lights. I work this weekend but I'm off the next weekend if you wanna get together and go.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Sounds good.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The water is pretty good close to the passes. I got 15 Sun night.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Damn you....


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm one of those that just have to check for myself. The water was good but the wind was blowing 15-20. The ripple was bad and we ran over a bunch of fish.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

You'll find that limit drift just keep it up. Right now close to the passes is where you're going to find flean water.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Destin pass area was horrible over the weekend. I'm hoping to get to go sunday or monday night. I went to freeport before the storm and there was less than 1 foot of visibility. This was after driving 75 miles and launching the boat and running about 3 miles to the first spot.dropped my lights and turned them on and was thinking to myself I know I charged the batterys,why is it so dim. I might change tactics and come your way,that 100 dollar license is burning a hole in my wallet.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

flounderslayerman said:


> The water is pretty good close to the passes. I got 15 Sun night.


15 is pretty damn good. Do you use a generator for your lights?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I do run a generator. I have two 500watt halogens for my side lights and a 400watt Mh for my center light.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

ok thanks for sharing, do you just run heavy duty extension cords form the 110 outlets on the generator to the lights? or do you have some surge water protector?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

12gage cords and the generator has gfci outlets.


----------

